

Picozu - an HTML5 image editor - shekzeer
http://www.class.pm/pico

======
viame
How is this similar to Photoshop? Is it as powerful? Also why does most of its
traffic come from India?

------
EwanG
Not sure I see how this is significantly different than Aviary? Also see no
ability to work with RAW files which limits the utility to many photographers.

Of course that begs the question of when we can expect to see an HTML5
Lightroom clone...

------
shapeer
This is an amazing example of what can be accomplished in HTML5.

